

The new Python Cookbook is out  - pydanny
http://www.amazon.com/Python-Cookbook-David-Beazley/dp/1449340377/

======
boothead
The Python Cookbook has been a great resource in both of the previous
editions. I've been following Dave's pain in writing this on twitter, so I
have no doubt that this one will be the same. This is a "must have" on any
python hacker's bookshelf!

~~~
mixedbit
Is this a good book for someone that uses the language for quite some time,
but never studied it deeply?

I'm looking for something like 'Effective C++' (but for Python of course): a
collection of recipes and good practices that would allow an experienced
programmer make a better use of the language.

~~~
gbog
Martelli's Python in a nutshell is the best I have seen on python. Not a
cookbook, more of a reference, but this guy is extremely precise and rereading
is always deepening my understanding of python.

~~~
martincmartin
Unfortunately, the most recent edition only covers 2.4 & the at-the-time
proposed 2.5.

The best equivalent now is the language reference at python.org.

------
inglesp
Congratulations to David Beazley!

------
ryankask
A bit strange that it costs $28.91 on Amazon.com but £38.50 on Amazon.co.uk.

~~~
scrapcode
There's an app for that. <http://www.cheapriver.com/#?q=python%20cookbook>

~~~
fuzzix
Or just go to bookdepository.

Seeing it for ~€30, which is ~£25

------
euroclydon
I write a lot of code in C# and am just starting to learn how to use the
latest async tools in the language. There are now built-in parallel sorting
implementations [1]. So I looked for similar recipes in this book. I see on
page 512 something called ProcessPoolExecutor() which looks promising...

1\. <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd460688.aspx>

------
brown9-2
O'Reilly is selling the ebook for more than Amazon is selling the print book:
<http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920027072.do>

~~~
manojlds
And they are pretentious enough to say "Save a tree - Go digital"

------
revskill
I love Python's philosophy. But i always prefer Rails for my web projects.
Maybe i'm addicted to Ruby and Rails. Could someone show me the way to be
additecd to Python ?

~~~
boothead
Use pyramid. It's exceptionally well designed. It has very sensible defaults
out of the box, but literally everything about the framework is swappable if
you need it to be.

I can't comment on rails, but I spent quite a long time with django before
switching to repoze-bfg (pyramid's previous name). In my experience you don't
hit the same wall that you tend to with django when you need to step off the
the common path.

------
jam-python
Just ordered this, based on the previous editions feedback.

------
frou_dh
Affiliate linked I see.

~~~
pydanny
I didn't know this was something you weren't supposed to do. Seriously, if I
could delete this link, I would.

If this is a problem, I'll donate all proceeds to the charity of your choice.
I'll post images of how much is earned.

~~~
boothead
That's very kind. I have a better suggestion though: How about you distribute
the proceeds in proportion to the total points of authors with upvoted posts
suggesting that people go any buy the book? My comment above has two points
already!

Even better - the algorithm you write could go into the 4th edition of the
Cookbook :-)

P.S. Everyone should go any buy the book. (I want this comment to count too!)

~~~
pydanny
Great idea, but it turns out to be not that much was to be had by the amount
of grief and shame I've accumulated: just $66.66 so far.

I seriously need to write down a list of "unwritten rules that get you
spanked". :P

